# Multi Role Boats (and other small boats thread).



## Underway (7 Jun 2016)

Article here on a new multi role boat.  I originally thought the MRB was going to be deployed on the AOPS consistently as well but it seems that is a different contract.  Also interestingly the way the MRB is going to be an extra sensor for the ship with a fairly good range.

With a weapons station I'm also wondering if those would be avail for PRes in their Port Security  Small Boat Ops.  Or perhaps its a bit overkill since the shore based ops centres won't necessarily be able to handle the information they could be provided with.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Jun 2016)

Hmm I started on a ship with a Avon Searider, then we moved up to the Zodiac Mk 5 and now the Coast Guard uses 733’s or similar. Do they want more of a cabin? I don’t understand why they needed to get so close to launch the boat, unless they wanted to provide covering fire if needed?
 http://zodiacmilpro.com/hurricane-ribs/customization/

I think that any form of launch and recovery that does not use a stern ramp is going to suffer limitations


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Jun 2016)

No?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Jun 2016)

I have a soft spot for the CB90  [


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Jun 2016)

Except, Colin: That's a SB90E, not a CB 90E.

5 meters shorter in length, much slower, not armoured, and older in design than the CB 90 you love.

Sorry  :-[


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Jun 2016)

Storebro 90E

http://www.storebro.se/index.php?page=tekniska-data-90e
http://www.storebro.se/uploads/Docs/90eTechspec.pdf

200 NM, 42 knots max, 3+10 crew - 10.8m 6500kg empty 

CB 90 Stb 90H

http://www.dockstavarvet.se/products/combat-and-patrol-boats/combat-boat-90-h/specification/
https://www.soldf.com/strb90h.html

240 NM @ 20 knots, 45 knots max, 3+21 crew or 4500 kg load - 15.9m 13300kg empty

Both boats are originally ca 1985.

And neither boat is armoured.  The Swedes have built a small number of armoured variants of the Strb 90H known as the Strb 90HS.


----------



## Kirkhill (21 Nov 2022)

USMC Reserves Amphibian Assault Battalion(s) getting small boats as adjuncts to experiment with.

These will supplement the wheeled amphibious vehicles that replaced the tracks.  In keeping with the island strategy that will see more small units spend more time on the water and less time moving on land.









						Marine Reserve eyes small boats for nimble littoral operations
					

The boats the Reserve is looking at are in the rigid inflatable boat family.




					www.militarytimes.com


----------

